# *LOWE'S CREE*Energizer Hard Case 4 LED Swivel Light & Inspection Light REVIEW!



## adirondackdestroyer (Nov 16, 2007)

Today I got my hands on the both the Energizer Hard Case 4 LED Swivel Light and the Energizer Hard Case Inspection Light. Both lights were purchased from Lowe's. Here is some information on them:

Energizer Hard Case Swivel: Model #288212 $34.97
Energizer Hard Case Inspection: Model #288211 $ 14.97 


*Energizer Hard Case Inspection*

*FUNCTION*
The light has one level of output. It has a side reverse clickie switch which is pretty stiff and may be hard to click for some (elderly). 

*OUTPUT*
The output of this light is pretty nice for a under $15 light purchased from a retail store. The beam is rather odd since the head of the light obstructs part of the spill so it isn't a complete circle. This doesn't bother me in real world use but I thought it should be mentioned. Here are some readings I took with my Lux meter:

250 Lux, 12.4 Spill, 1.6 Overall

Here is a beamshot which looks pretty much just like what I see in real life.






*SIZE/WEIGHT*
The light is rather small compared to the average light but larger than most 2AAA lights since it has a rugged overbuilt body. It weighs in at 2.6oz or 75 grams. Here is a pic compared to the Maglite Minimag.





*PACKAGING*
Here is a pic of the packaging if you are looking for it at your local Lowes.








*ENERGIZER HARD CASE 4 LED SWIVEL LIGHT*

*FUNCTION*
This light pretty damn hi tech! It has two reverse clickie switches on the side of the light.
The switch closest to the head is for the red and green LED's. The first click turns on the two red LED's and the second click turns the red LED's off and turns the green LED on. 
The other switch if for the main beam. The first click turns it on in its high setting. If you click the switch again it goes to the low setting. This light uses a Cree LED (as does the Inspection light) which is pretty bright for an average retail store light.

*OUTPUT*
The output of the main beam on high is pretty good, but it still rather dim for a light using the Cree emitter. Here are some readings I took with my Lux meter:

Main High:
1,700 Lux, 193 Overall 
Main Low:
640 Lux, 82 Overall 
Red LED:
21 Overall
Green LED: 
9 Overall 

Here are some beamshots of the light in all modes. First is main high, second is main low, third is red, fourth is green. 




















*SIZE/WEIGHT*
For a 2AA light this light is very large. Mostly due to the fact that they made it very rugged with the clip and the two side clickies add quite a bit of length. It weighs in at 8.3oz or 237 grams. Here is a pic compared to the Maglite Minimag.





*PACKAGING*
Here is a pic of the packaging if you are looking for it at your local Lowes. 








I would highly recommend the 4 LED Swivel light to any flashaholic since it is very different from most lights on the market. It also has the ability to have a very low red LED come on first, or a bright main beam come on first. 
I recommend the Inspection light as a gift to a non flashaholic. The output isn't enough for most members on this site but would impress the average person who hadn't seen a high power Cree based light. I have to add that I wouldn't buy it for a older person who could have trouble with the stiff clickie. 
Both of these lights are very very nice for the price and are really pushing the envelope for other mass market retail store lights. I hope other major manufacturers follow suit and come out with something comparable (Streamlight & Maglite are you listening???).

**UPDATE**
I called Energizer today and asked them about this light. The lady didn't even know it existed until she checked for a few minutes. I was calling in regard to using Energizer Lithium AA cells in the light. She said that it was fine to use them, but they wouldn't give me 7 times the performance as Alkaline cells (really.... LOL) so it was up to me if it was worth it or not since they are rather expensive.
Either way I did some testing with two Energizer Lithium cells a few minutes ago, and here is the info compared to using two Energizer Alkaline cells. The numbers listed below were taken from my home made light box. They don't really mean anything in terms of total output but they do give a direct comparison between lights. 

4 LED Swivel:

Energizer Alkaline:
Cree High = 193
Cree Low = 82
Green = 21
Red = 9

Energizer Lithium:
Cree High = 198
Cree Low = 72
Green = 21
Red = 9

I'm not really sure why the light is brighter with two Alkaline cells in the Low mode. Beats me?
The light also weighs 7.7 ounces with the two Lithiums compared to 8.3 with two Alkalines.

Inspection Light:

Energizer Alkaline:
115

Energizer Lithium:
122

The light weights 2.3 ounches with two Lithiums compared to 2.6 ounces with two Alkalines.


----------



## Schuey2002 (Nov 16, 2007)

*Re: Energizer Hard Case 4 LED Swivel Light & Inspection Light REVIEW! Beamshots/Outpu*

Nice review, adirondackdestroyer! :thumbsup: 

.

(For some reason, I am not seeing your pics, though..  )


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Nov 16, 2007)

*Re: Energizer Hard Case 4 LED Swivel Light & Inspection Light REVIEW! Beamshots/Outpu*



Schuey2002 said:


> Nice review, adirondackdestroyer! :thumbsup:
> 
> .
> 
> (For some reason, I am not seeing your pics, though..  )


 

Hmmm...I've never had anyone say that before. I have no clue why you can't see them.
Are the pics working for everyone else?


----------



## lumenal (Nov 16, 2007)

*Re: Energizer Hard Case 4 LED Swivel Light & Inspection Light REVIEW! Beamshots/Outpu*

Thanks for the review, AD. Very nice.

And yes, I can see your pictures fine...

Did you find these lights in the Lowes flashlight section up by the cash registers?


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Nov 16, 2007)

*Re: Energizer Hard Case 4 LED Swivel Light & Inspection Light REVIEW! Beamshots/Outpu*



lumenal said:


> Thanks for the review, AD. Very nice.
> 
> And yes, I can see your pictures fine...
> 
> Did you find these lights in the Lowes flashlight section up by the cash registers?


 
Good. I was wondering if I did something different from the last time I posted pics. 

Yep. They were right up front near the checkout in the Flashlight section right beside each other. 
Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Schuey2002 (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: Energizer Hard Case 4 LED Swivel Light & Inspection Light REVIEW! Beamshots/Outpu*

I see your pics now. 

I had to close my main web browser (Opera), open IE, and use it in order to actually see them...


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: Energizer Hard Case 4 LED Swivel Light & Inspection Light REVIEW! Beamshots/Outpu*



Schuey2002 said:


> I see your pics now.
> 
> I had to close my main web browser (Opera), open IE, and use it in order to actually see them...


 
Ok good!  I'm glad you like them.


----------



## woodrow (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: Energizer Hard Case 4 LED Swivel Light & Inspection Light REVIEW! Beamshots/Outpu*

Thanks for the review and pics! Something about these hardcase lights warm my heart. After getting rid of most of my older gen. cree lights for Q5's, I still just Really like my little 3 5mm led hardcase AA light I bought for $12.

Thats the highest praise I can give these lights. When a flashaholic puts down his $150.00 cree light to play with something much less bright and expensive, and it still puts a grin on his face...its a good light.


----------



## Schuey2002 (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: Energizer Hard Case 4 LED Swivel Light & Inspection Light REVIEW! Beamshots/Outpu*

Is the reflector on the Swivel Head smooth or textured?

And, do you own any lights whose output you would compare to when using the Swivel on high?


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: *LOWE'S CREE*Energizer Hard Case 4 LED Swivel Light & Inspection Light REVIEW!*

"Thanks for the review and pics! Something about these hardcase lights warm my heart. After getting rid of most of my older gen. cree lights for Q5's, I still just Really like my little 3 5mm led hardcase AA light I bought for $12.

Thats the highest praise I can give these lights. When a flashaholic puts down his $150.00 cree light to play with something much less bright and expensive, and it still puts a grin on his face...its a good light."

No problem, I'm glad you like it. 
For some strange reason I really like the feel of these lights too! I also have a 2AA Hardcase that uses 1 5mm LED which I like quite a bit too. You'll love these two if you already like the Hard Case line! 


"Is the reflector on the Swivel Head smooth or textured?"
Smooth

And, do you own any lights whose output you would compare to when using the Swivel on high?
I'll do some more testing tonight so I can give you a real answer and not just guess. The swivel is bright on high but not blinding for a cree.


----------



## spoonrobot (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: *LOWE'S CREE*Energizer Hard Case 4 LED Swivel Light & Inspection Light REVIEW!*

Runtime?


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: *LOWE'S CREE*Energizer Hard Case 4 LED Swivel Light & Inspection Light REVIEW!*



spoonrobot said:


> Runtime?


 
I personally don't have the tools or know how to do a quality runtime graph so I don't. 
The package of the 4 LED Swivel Light says 4 hour runtime right on front, but I'd take that with a grain of salt. The Inspection light doesn't mention runtime anywhere on the package.


----------



## Schuey2002 (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: *LOWE'S CREE*Energizer Hard Case 4 LED Swivel Light & Inspection Light REVIEW!*

*Stupid question warning*

How do you insert the batteries in the Swivel version? Does the bottom pop off, or does it unscrew in some fashion? :thinking:


----------



## Marduke (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: *LOWE'S CREE*Energizer Hard Case 4 LED Swivel Light & Inspection Light REVIEW!*



Schuey2002 said:


> *Stupid question warning*
> 
> How do you insert the batteries in the Swivel version? Does the bottom pop off, or does it unscrew in some fashion? :thinking:



Bottom unscrews, as does most of their Hard Case lights.


----------



## supes (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: *LOWE'S CREE*Energizer Hard Case 4 LED Swivel Light & Inspection Light REVIEW!*

Cool review, adirondackdestroyer! Looks like you got a nice one with a nice beam! Mine has several rings but I guess that's the sacrifice for the smooth reflector. I don't like the bluish tint, already thinking of putting in something better(Q5??). I really like the swivel head with it being able to point towards the ground when you clip to the pants' belt. 

Schuey2002, 

You screw the bottom piece and you insert the AA batteries positive(+) into the light towards head, negative(-) facing towards bottom body.


----------



## Schuey2002 (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: *LOWE'S CREE*Energizer Hard Case 4 LED Swivel Light & Inspection Light REVIEW!*

Just after I posted, I stumbled upon this pic by deeuubee ...


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: *LOWE'S CREE*Energizer Hard Case 4 LED Swivel Light & Inspection Light REVIEW!*



supes said:


> Cool review, adirondackdestroyer! Looks like you got a nice one with a nice beam! Mine has several rings but I guess that's the sacrifice for the smooth reflector. I don't like the bluish tint, already thinking of putting in something better(Q5??). I really like the swivel head with it being able to point towards the ground when you clip to the pants' belt.
> 
> Schuey2002,
> 
> You screw the bottom piece and you insert the AA batteries positive(+) into the light towards head, negative(-) facing towards bottom body.


 
Thanks for the kind words Supes. The beam on my 4 LED Swivel Head is pretty damn nice. Very little if any noticable rings around the hotspot. The Inspection light however does have some pretty noticable rings similar to most smooth reflector Cree based lights. Not all that bad but if you're looking for them they're there.


----------



## asdalton (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: *LOWE'S CREE*Energizer Hard Case 4 LED Swivel Light & Inspection Light REVIEW!*

I picked up one of each of these at Lowe's (Sunnyvale) today.

*2xAAA Inspection Light*

I think that I like the 2xAAA Inspection Light more overall, given its brightness/size ratio, simplicity, and price. The major drawback that I've found so far is the switch, which is small and somewhat difficult to operate with the thumb. 

This light probably produces 20 lumens out the front. The Cree LED w/ smooth reflector causes the usual white wall artifacts. The overhanging bezel shroud cuts off a small amount of the spill beam near the top.

*2xAA 4 LED Swivel Light*

The 2xAA, 4 LED light has two buttons that allow you to operate the white (Cree) levels and the red/green (5 mm) levels independently. One advantage is that you don't have to cycle through the green and red LEDs just to use the white beam. You can also use the red LEDs along with the white at close distances, in order to get better color rendition.

One drawback is that this light is nowhere near as bright as advertised (80 lumens); its high level has slightly less output than my Luxeon McLux III PD and is therefore probably around 35 lumens. The bezel shroud also cuts off a fairly large section of the spill beam along the sides and bottom.

The position of the two buttons on the 4xAA light makes it natural to use this light with the head in the right angle position. I only wish that they had put the button for the main Cree beam first from the top--under the user's index finger--rather than second like they actually did.

*General*

Both of these lights lack a good thermal path from the Cree LEDs to the exterior of the flashlight. Given the low drive levels, this absence may not matter.

The tint lottery is in effect, as usual. My 2xAAA light has a warm, almost greenish tint. My 2xAA Swivel Light has a strongly bluish tint.


----------



## Schuey2002 (Nov 18, 2007)

*Re: *LOWE'S CREE*Energizer Hard Case 4 LED Swivel Light & Inspection Light REVIEW!*



adirondackdestroyer said:


> Thanks for the kind words Supes. The beam on my 4 LED Swivel Head is pretty damn nice. Very little if any noticable rings around the hotspot. The Inspection light however does have some pretty noticable rings similar to most smooth reflector Cree based lights. Not all that bad but if you're looking for them they're there.


While I see that you have already mentioned its lux numbers, and posted indoor shots. I was wondering, have you had a chance to test take this light outside and test its throw in the great outdoors?


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Nov 26, 2007)

*Re: *LOWE'S CREE*Energizer Hard Case 4 LED Swivel Light & Inspection Light REVIEW!*

I've now added info using Energizer Lithium cells for both lights. Enjoy.


----------



## degarb (Nov 26, 2007)

*Re: *LOWE'S CREE*Energizer Hard Case 4 LED Swivel Light & Inspection Light REVIEW!*

Not to spoil anyone's fun, but I am not happy with either of their battery life span. Perhaps, since a p2 bin with only 65% efficiency of a q5?

Firstly, the 2 AA Hard Case died after 1 hour on the shipped alkaline batteries. Then, after putting in charged 1000 mh NiMH (two tests), after around 60 minutes, the 50 hour energizer is as bright. It dimmed quickly to useless light at around 2 hours. Thus, 1 watt at stated 30 lumens (not efficient) 

On the two AA swivel, the shipped alkaline AA's worked 3 hours on low, then dimmed to useless quickly. With 2x2650 mh NiMH (6.36 watt hours) rechargeables, it worked only 2 hours on low with red running (surprised red would take so much juice): first test. I am guessing 3.5 - 4.2 hours (which is 1.5watt) without red--to test yet, and then to test with green.

My modification of the on the swivel 2 AA version to put in a variable resistor: I figured out how to screw in two screws (one on side and one on very bottom) and insulate rear negative contact. (One can also can do by melting into circuit board and soldering to it.) On setting just less than lowest setting, comparable to 75% 1 watt Luxeon, it did great until around hour 8 where it steeply declined (.8 watts, roughly). (In contrast, a 1 watt Nichia bulb Dorcy 3 AAA, 1000 mah each battery. As expected, the Dorcy is near twice as bright at hour two but crashes sharply at hour 3, not enough light to speak of at hour four.) 

The 2 AA is going back to Lowes, a.s.a.p., while with all the holes and hot-glue, I suspect I will keep the hardcase.


----------



## saabluster (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: *LOWE'S CREE*Energizer Hard Case 4 LED Swivel Light & Inspection Light REVIEW!*

Has anyone else noticed that the Inspection light's LED only has 2 bond wires?
The P3/P4s both had 3 when they came out and now have 4. So what gives?


----------



## pedalinbob (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: *LOWE'S CREE*Energizer Hard Case 4 LED Swivel Light & Inspection Light REVIEW!*

Like many posters, I like the feel of the Hardcase lights....though, I admit the report above illustrating poor runtime is disturbing.
I have several incan Hardcase 4AA lights, and like them a bunch. They really are tough (very overbuilt), and make a decent amount of light.

I am pretty excited about the little 2AAA inspection light, even if it isn't a true 30 lumens...I mean, a tough little 20 lumen blaster for $15? Not bad!
I toyed with one last night at Lowes, and liked the form-factor a bunch.

BUT, I still expect a decent beam and color from the LED...as well as decent runtime.
I may pick one up today to see how it fares.


----------



## Schuey2002 (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: *LOWE'S CREE*Energizer Hard Case 4 LED Swivel Light & Inspection Light REVIEW!*

I took my 4 LED Swivel and did a dunk test yesterday. I filled up a 5 gallon bucket (about halfway), dropped it into the water with both the main beam and the secondary red LEDs on. After letting it sit in there for a few minutes, I pulled it out and detected no water in either the head or the body of this light...


----------



## Mr. Blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: *LOWE'S CREE*Energizer Hard Case 4 LED Swivel Light & Inspection Light REVIEW!*

good info, but I didn't see....is it regulated at all or DD?


----------



## pedalinbob (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: *LOWE'S CREE*Energizer Hard Case 4 LED Swivel Light & Inspection Light REVIEW!*

I have the 2AAA inspection light: it is a very nice light in every regard.

For $15, it is well worth it for an "around the house" and off-the-shelf light.

I like the Hardcase series for around the house (and garage) duties. They have been very tough and reliable.


----------



## Schuey2002 (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: *LOWE'S CREE*Energizer Hard Case 4 LED Swivel Light & Inspection Light REVIEW!*

I took mine 4-LED Swivel out the other night to test out its throw. While the square-shaped head of the light does cutoff a good amount of sidespill, the hotspot throw out there further then I would have guessed. 

While I don't have any pics, this light will easily throw as far as my ROV 3W Sportsman Extreme (available at Wallyville). There are a stand of 80ft. tall spruce trees out beyond my property, at a distance of about 125+ yards. This Swivel light will easily put a nice spot up on those trees. The ROV 3W will do the same, but the spot is not as defined as that of the Energizer. It's more of a large blotch of green-ish light rather than the nice spot that the Swivel puts up there... 

Edited to add: I was using 2000mah Nimh's in both lights...


----------



## Mr. Blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: *LOWE'S CREE*Energizer Hard Case 4 LED Swivel Light & Inspection Light REVIEW!*

is there any regulation in the swivel light?


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: *LOWE'S CREE*Energizer Hard Case 4 LED Swivel Light & Inspection Light REVIEW!*



Mr. Blue said:


> is there any regulation in the swivel light?


 
I'm not really sure since I haven't done any real testing but I guess that it doesn't have flat regulation if that is what you are asking. Both lights would have to had a boost circuit so the output isn't going to be diminishing throughout like a 3AAA LED light.


----------



## Mr. Blue (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: *LOWE'S CREE*Energizer Hard Case 4 LED Swivel Light & Inspection Light REVIEW!*

thanks, I was curious about whether there is any attempt to control runtime, or wheter it was straight up direct drive.


----------



## lumenal (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: *LOWE'S CREE*Energizer Hard Case 4 LED Swivel Light & Inspection Light REVIEW!*

I picked up the 2 AAA Inspection Light today at Lowes.

Definitely overbuilt, a fugly beam, and a donut out to about 18 inches.

But I LIKE it !! :thumbsup:

IMHO, the switch is stiff to prevent accidental activation while carried in a pocket. 

Tint lottery is in play, mine is certainly acceptable.

It (obviously) out-shines three other 2 AAA lights I compared it to : the Inova Radiant, the 1/2 watt RiverRock, and the StreamLight StylusPro.

The StylusPro was close though, with a _*much *_smoother beam. 

But this 2 AAA Energizer is built tough! It survived the 15 foot drop test! Plus, its slim and weighs next to nothing!

I'm not worried about runtime from a $14.97 CREE light available at a local B&M. I've got better lights for that.

I installed two nearly empty AAA cells - 0.998 and 1.001 volts measured on my DMM - in this light and still got dim, but useable light.

So it seems the boost circuit isn't too bad and it won't just blink out into total darkness, as there seems to be a "moon mode".

This little monster is worth every penny!


----------



## Speedball (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: *LOWE'S CREE*Energizer Hard Case 4 LED Swivel Light & Inspection Light REVIEW!*

Visiting Home Depot yesterday I cane across a couple different models of Hardcase flashlights. Very large with maybe C & D cells to power them. The reflector looked huge around the itty bitty LED down there. Built like a tank, about $25.00 and looks like they could take a beating. Almost bought one "just because".


----------



## degarb (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: *LOWE'S CREE*Energizer Hard Case 4 LED Swivel Light & Inspection Light REVIEW!*

Tested my 2 AA Cree hard case at low power using two 2650, and got 5.5 hours (day test). With my hatchet 25 ohm variable pot I soldered, I into the unit, I got 7.5 hours, as stated before with hair under lowest setting--still a great amount of detail in hotspot. 

Don't get me wrong, I like the HardCase 2 AA light, mainly I like the optics and throw, and as it is a step in the right direction (bulbwise) from what is currently in stores. I do not like that is seems to be a p2 bin (not q5), I don't like only two settings. I also think a metal head on lightweight plastic body is a better design, as a small and lightweight design allows us to use it a headstrap (with little inertia) or hot glue wriststrap on it for handsfree use. Overbuilding any flashlight, obstructs these two uses, and furthermore, bulk makes toting the thing around harder. Energizer could have built this light lighter/smaller, and thrown in one other battery place for a 3 AA with much better battery life.

If they made a $40 headlamp 2 AA with same optics and same bulb, sold at lowes, I would buy in a heartbeat. Now shipping my CC to China with no return policy, is a another story.


----------



## Lit Up (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: *LOWE'S CREE*Energizer Hard Case 4 LED Swivel Light & Inspection Light REVIEW!*



Speedball said:


> Visiting Home Depot yesterday I cane across a couple different models of Hardcase flashlights. Very large with maybe C & D cells to power them. The reflector looked huge around the itty bitty LED down there. Built like a tank, about $25.00 and looks like they could take a beating. Almost bought one "just because".



I have one. (Luxeon version) It puts off a beam similar to the C/D sized MagLEDs,
although mine has a few artifacts coming from the reflector.


----------



## Handlobraesing (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: *LOWE'S CREE*Energizer Hard Case 4 LED Swivel Light & Inspection Light REVIEW!*

Well, the 2AAA is brighter than my Minimag 2AA LED 3W.


----------



## Handlobraesing (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: *LOWE'S CREE*Energizer Hard Case 4 LED Swivel Light & Inspection Light REVIEW!*

The AAA inspection light goes for about an hour then quickly dims on fresh AAA alkaline 

included energizer: 1 hr 
Kirkland: 1.5 hrs

both types recovered after being left off for a day or two

The light goes for almost 3 1/2 hours table top flat regulation on eneloop.


----------



## Handlobraesing (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: *LOWE'S CREE*Energizer Hard Case 4 LED Swivel Light & Inspection Light REVIEW!*



adirondackdestroyer said:


> **UPDATE**
> I called Energizer today and asked them about this light. The lady didn't even know it existed until she checked for a few minutes. I was calling in regard to using Energizer Lithium AA cells in the light.



Well, I did a runtime test. The sensor responds logarithmically, so the curve isn't accurate, but since FLR is gone, this is better than nuthin'.






eneloop is ~2,000mAh but im not sure if they were charged to the brim and they've been sitting around for a month or so. This light maintains output pretty good, so given the lithium L91 is ~3,000 mAh and the voltage being higher, you could extrapolate and guess the regulated runtime to be roughly 4 hours. I'm not going to experiment it as lithium cells are costly. This light is just like the Fenix L2D. It's asking for a lot from AA cells and alkaline cells perform poorly on high setting.

If you use only the high setting, I expect you'll get 4x the runtime compared to alkaline. At 32F, you might actually get 7x or more the performance. So this light is best fed with Energizer® L91 Lithium if you want to enjoy the maximum performance at all temperatures. NiMH if you want good performance, but without the cost of Lithium.


----------

